# Recommendations for concerts during our trip to Italy



## guitaristgene

Hello! I'm hoping this is a good place to receive some recommendations of concerts (large and small venues) during our upcoming visit to Italy. We will be in Rome March 19 - 21; Spoleto March 21 - 23; Florence March 24 - 28. We intend to take the train to towns like Lucca and Siena while staying in Florence. We are pretty wide open in terms of the music, small or large ensemble, soloists, opera, whatever. Definitely welcome and appreciate any input! thanks, Gene & Kathy from Cape Cod


----------



## joen_cph

A lot of the Italian classical music festivals take place in summer(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_music_festivals_in_Italy). But no doubt there will be a good many concerts. Small church or conservatory concerts can be great, though they don´t get much hype or media attention, perhaps only mentioning in some local newpapers, on posters or the like. 
I suggest that you also post on Tripadvisor, which often has very knowledgeable people.

But here are some major local sites:
Rome http://www.classictic.com/en/special/rome-concerts/219/
Firenze: http://www.classictic.com/en/special/florence-concerts/95/
Siena: http://www.chigiana.it/

A special category of "tourist" classical concerts, quite common in Venice for instance, are often a disppointment and overpriced - the musicians do them hundreds of times every year and become very absent-minded. Avoid such concerts - they´ll have only a few classical evergreen highlights on their programme and a lot of appraisal in English etc.
Enjoy your trip - it´s a beautiful string of towns you´ve selected.


----------



## guitaristgene

Thanks very much! Great information & we will also post on Trip Advisor as per your suggestion. Anyone else?? Thanks again!!
Gene and Kathy from Cape Cod


----------

